# Elmer's Open Column With Reverse



## SignalFailure (Apr 16, 2009)

Almost finished my latest project (after nearly 3 months with no 'shop time!) so though I'd post some pics. I know that this was a group build before so many will be sick of the sight of this little engine but here goes.

As I don't have a milling machine I simplified some of the parts and used whatever suitable was to hand for materials. I also converted the dimensions to metric to suit my kit. The shaft is a bit bigger than on the plans (i.e. 6mm) so I had to adjust the hole spacing on the valve face to suit.

The bearing is turned/sawn/filed from a lump of cast iron (didn't have a big enough chunk of brass).

The valve is built up from two discs of brass, the lower having the two 1.5mm slots made by careful chain drilling/filing then silver-soldering to the upper.

I extended the steam connection so I could use pipework unions to try it on steam ;D

Still to do:
Find/make grub screw for crank disc
Solder pipe at cylinder end
Make handle for valve
Polish out all those machine tool 'scars' and soldering stains!


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking good Paul! Thm:

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Apr 16, 2009)

Paul,

Looks good. Seems like a tough one to do without a mill. Congrats. Hope you'll post video when you get it running on steam!

Dennis


----------



## cfellows (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice work. 

Chuck


----------



## Andy_B (Apr 17, 2009)

Paul,

Good show, Bravo Zulu (Navy speak for job well done) Thm:

Andy


----------



## SignalFailure (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement chaps 

Finished off most of the reminder today, just need to polish it up a bit.

I've tried it on air at about 5psi but with no joy....yet! 

Chuck I just noticed your engine of this type and the leakage problems, glad to see you got it going ;D 

As far as I can tell there's almost no leak around the shaft on mine (I used 6mm silver steel and reamed the bearing to suit) but there is some around the face of the valve  There was a bit of air leaking around the base of the inlet but I used a tiny bit of teflon tape to fix that.

It's trying hard to turn over so all isn't lost, maybe I need to get a proper compressor rather than this cheapo aquarium pump!

I made 'Scotty' and had similar problems i.e. wouldn't run on low pressure, although it would go with a car tyre pump.


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh well done Man! And without a mill at hand to boot. Fortitude should be your middle name lad, and it sounds as if the little bugger wants to have a go as well. Carry on now.  woohoo1

BC1


----------

